# Art Center College of Design/USC/Chapman



## rever606 (Aug 18, 2007)

Can anyone make a comment on the quality of film production studies at the Art Center College of Design?

Also, I have heard that it is difficult to gain access to the equipment at some schools for film production students. How do the above schools compare?  How about competition vs cooperation amongst students?

Thanks.  I just completed high school and am taking a year off before college.


----------



## Cine (Aug 18, 2007)

I heard ACCD has more of inde film school than mainstream. Also it's based on commercial business, photography and other stuff. Right now heir film program isn't the best one, so i'd recommend you to learn more about others like Chapman or Emerson


----------

